# Need a Soutrce on Headlight Bezels



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm looking for a pair of headlight bezels for a 1972. I bought a set of four bezels that were advertized as 1972's only to realize what I need are double bezels for each side. Can't find them anywhere in catalogs. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Parts Place Inc Dot Com.


----------

